# Blue Screen Of Death!



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

So recently I've been having problems with my comp. My interface froze on me, so I restarted. After restarting, booting up seemed to be taking a very long time. Almost all the programs I try to run would not initialize, and I'd end up creating many duplicate processes from trying to run the same program multiple times.

And then... BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH!

I'm also having trouble connecting to the internet.. 

I'm not sure what went wrong, or where to turn. Any help would be very appreciated


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Desperate Need of Help!!*



Rio said:


> Hi,
> 
> So recently I've been having problems with my comp. My interface froze on me, so I restarted. After restarting, booting up seemed to be taking a very long time. Almost all the programs I try to run would not initialize, and I'd end up creating many duplicate processes from trying to run the same program multiple times.
> 
> ...




Hi Rio. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

Try to boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking by tapping the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.

Then please start gathering the minidump files so I can analyze them. They are located in c:\windows\minidump - get all of the files.

Also, go get the Event Viewer logs located in:
Event Viewer logs - all of them - c:\windows\system32\winevt\logs\*.evtx

And, a A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE.

That should get us started for now. Please send me a PM for email to send these to.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

What was the BSOD error?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@Slapshot - 
It is not important that I know the STOP: error code before processing the dumps. In fact, I prefer not to know as all information is somewhere in the dumps in hexadecimal notation.

jcgriff2


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

It could help identify what caused the error


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I collected the files and reports... are there only 2 dump files from 2008?

Is the BSOD that intermittant - going back to July 2007?

The bugcheck on the last one-

STOP 0x00000076 (0x00000000, 0x8462ed90, 0x00000003, 0x00000000)

Will have more later.

regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

Yes they are.. I haven't had a problem like this for a long time..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i like to see the error posted as well especially when it brings up an error code that's not the usual
the 76 is related to the 8e error


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . ..

All that I have on this so far is rather cryptic -

STOP 0x00000076 (0x00000000, 0x8462ed90, 0x00000003, 0x00000000)

PROCESS_HAS_LOCKED_PAGES (76)
Caused by a driver not cleaning up completely after an I/O.

The process name : Ñ‚y (just as it looks...)

jcgrff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rio. . .

I am comming up with some strange results in the BSOD dumo files - as well as in the reports. Your verion of Vista indicates that you do not have SP1 installed... which is OK. BUt I m also showing that you have -0- Windows Updates installed - outside of .NET and Office 2007.

Please go to a (DOS) command prompt and type:

systeminfo >c:\sysinfo1.txt

Then find the file c:\systeminfo1.txt and send t to me, please.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

Jcriff2

I am away from my computer, visiting family for Mother's Day. I will get that file to you when I return home either late Sunday night/Monday morning.

Thanks,

Rio


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

I'm having some problem running that command in the command prompt..

After entering this at the cmd prompt:

systeminfo >c:\sysinfo1.txt

This is what happens:

Loading Operating System Information ...ERROR: Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password.

Not sure what that means exactly..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rio. . .

Hope that you had a good day yesterday visiting with the family. It was a very nice day here. .. and now reality is slowly sinking back in!

Well... there are a few reasons why you received the error message. Were you at an elevated command prompt? There may also be a problem with file permission settings. That last part leads me to my next question... The Windows Updates - or lack thereof - any ideas? I have some that I mentioned to you earlier that I am putting together now.

In the meantime... try this:

START | type cmd.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Admin | type systeminfo.exe into the "DOS" command prompt box | then copy/paste in next post. To copy, you may have to go to top of DOS box, right-click, select Edit, select all, copy, etc...

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

I did have a good day! Thanks for askin, . Although you are right, it is starting to sink back in...

So..

I still get the same error as before. I have copied and pasted the result below:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>systeminfo.exe
Loading Operating System Information ...ERROR: Logon failure: unknown user name
or bad password.

C:\Windows\system32>


I also restarted my PC, not in safe mode, there was no loggon screen and it went straight into the hidden Admin account. I logged off this account, and logged into the "Tony" account (which has admin privaledges) and it started up like it was the frist time my computer was turned on. (Probably because I never used this account before..)

I was able to start up windows update, and it found "Update for Windows Vista (KB940510).

The update failed to install, citing an error:

Code 80072EE4


The "Problem Reports and Solutions" window then popped up with 2 problems, caused by:

NVIDIA Graphics Driver
NVIDIA nForce(TM) SATA Driver

I went to the NVIDIA site and downloaded the latest driver update (which surprisingly was released today..)

GeForce Release 175 WHQL 
Version: 175.16 
Release Date: May 13, 2008 
Operating System: Windows Vista 32-bit 
Language: U.S. English 
File Size: 36.0 MB 

I'm restarting after the update, and then I see where I'm at..

Rio


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rio said:


> I still get the same error as before. . .
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> ...




Hi Rio. . .

Well... as we discussed, I believe one of the greatest problems was the unknowing-use if the Vista "hidden" admin account - and its longterm use without a password. It is a good thing that you had your personal admin account - and it has never been used - not even one logon. I'd like to know how all of this happened. You should have been promoted upon the setup of the system to make up an admin account - which you were and did. Then somehow, the hidden-admin account was activated and subsequently used.

Anyway, I have gone through all of the memory dumps and unfortunately have not seen a definitive direction in which to start cleaning up this problem. I did see massive Vista system driver failure on more than one occasion and had I seen this earlier in the dumps, I would have looked into this area further. 

The fact is that your system lacks any Windows Updates - except for .NT nd Microsoft Office. I have no doubt that your system has degraded - even over a seemingly short period of time. So, as you are doing, continue to update those drivers and I am looking into the failed Vista driver issue.

I am including my rather unconventional runs of the memory dumps below for those that care to see them.

I'll be back with you in a few hours.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)




```
[color=#0000CD][FONT=normal][SIZE=2]


[color=#F0E68C][U]Mini072907-01.dmp[/U][/COLOR]  [color=#FF0000][UNKNOWN_MODULE][/COLOR]

81cd85c9 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child
972bcbfc 81c1a2c5 00000076 00000000 88309d00 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
972bcc54 81e1c0eb 88309d00 00000000 00000000 nt!MmDeleteProcessAddressSpace+0x4c
972bcc8c 81ded5b5 88309d00 81fa7078 88309ce8 nt!PspProcessDelete+0x159
972bcca8 81c476d0 88309d00 00000000 9e579d78 nt!ObpRemoveObjectRoutine+0x100
972bccd0 81df1742 8e182a50 9e579d78 000003d4 nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0xa1
972bcd14 81df17ca 8e182a50 8e1877a8 87e04d90 nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0x254
972bcd44 81df18bc 87e04d90 9e579d01 9e579d01 nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x73
972bcd58 81c8c96a 000003d4 00f1fdb8 77c50f34 nt!NtClose+0x20
972bcd58 77c50f34 000003d4 00f1fdb8 77c50f34 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ 972bcd64)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
00f1fdb8 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77c50f34
start    end        module name
80203000 8020a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8020a000 80219000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80219000 80221000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
80221000 8022a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8022a000 8026d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:35:03 2006 (4549ADB7)
8026d000 8027a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8027a000 802b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:52 2006 (4549ACBC)
802b5000 802bd000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
802bd000 802c6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
80402000 8040f000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Sat Dec 23 11:07:25 2006 (458D543D)
8040f000 80417000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
80417000 80461000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
80461000 8046f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8046f000 8047f000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8047f000 804a4000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 05:42:45 2006 (4549BD95)
80603000 8060c000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8060c000 8061b000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8061b000 8062a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8062a000 80632000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
80632000 8065d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
8065d000 80761000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
80761000 80771000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80771000 807a2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
807a2000 807e2000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
807e2000 80800000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
81a0e000 81a1f000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
81a1f000 81a55000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:11 2006 (4549B1BB)
81a55000 81abf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
81abf000 81bc7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:39 2006 (4549ACEB)
81bc7000 81c00000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 04:58:01 2006 (4549B319)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Nov 02 04:36:16 2006 (4549AE00)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
82416000 82425000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
825ba000 825db000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
825db000 82600000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
82e12000 82e13700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
82e26000 82e27380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
82f28000 82f30000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
82f38000 82f40000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)



[color=#000000]_____________________________________________[/COLOR]

[color=#F0E68C][U]Mini121007-01.dmp[/U][/COLOR]  [color=#FF0000][NVLDDMKM.SYS][/COLOR]

[color=#ffffcc]nvlddmkm[/COLOR]+0xb2e62:
0202
[color=#ffffcc]nvlddmkm[/color]+0xb2e62:
8b591e62 8b4210          mov     eax,dword ptr [edx+10h] ds:0023:00000011=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
9b03da38 82071f0d 9b03da64 00000000 00000002 [color=#ffffcc]nvlddmkm+0xb2e62[/color]
9b03da84 823a7518 87450500 00000000 873dcb7c nt!EtwTraceTimedEvent+0xa5
9b03da94 8b58b45e 00000000 9b03dae0 87452008 hal!KfLowerIrql+0x64 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
9b03db7c 82076c1b 88373008 88373008 00000000 nvlddmkm+0xac45e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!ExAcquireResourceSharedLite+0x97
start    end        module name
80203000 8020a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8020a000 80219000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80219000 80221000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
80221000 8022a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8022a000 8026d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 20:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
8026d000 8027a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8027a000 802b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:52 2006 (4549ACBC)
802b5000 802bd000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
802bd000 802c6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
80402000 8040f000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Sat Dec 23 11:07:25 2006 (458D543D)
8040f000 80417000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
80417000 80461000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
80461000 8046f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8046f000 8047f000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8047f000 804a4000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 05:42:45 2006 (4549BD95)
80603000 80612000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
80612000 80621000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
80621000 80629000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
80629000 80654000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
80654000 80758000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
80758000 80760b60   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Aug 09 13:27:31 2006 (44DA1B03)
80761000 80771000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80771000 807a2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
807a2000 807e2000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
807e2000 80800000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
81e05000 81e0e000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
81e0e000 81e1f000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
81e1f000 81e55000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:11 2006 (4549B1BB)
81e55000 81ebf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
81ebf000 81fc7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:39 2006 (4549ACEB)
81fc7000 82000000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 04:58:01 2006 (4549B319)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Aug 28 21:49:09 2007 (46D4D095)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
82872000 82881000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
82881000 8288a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
829ba000 829db000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
829db000 82a00000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
83320000 83328000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
83358000 83360000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
83360000 83368000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
83612000 8361c000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
83640000 83647000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon Aug 07 13:11:27 2006 (44D7743F)
83647000 8364e000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   unavailable (00000000)
8367f000 83685f60   mfebopk  mfebopk.sys  Mon Jul 16 13:46:30 2007 (469BAEF6)
8368d000 83694000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
83694000 8369b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
8369b000 836a1380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
836ca000 836da000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 21:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
8372a000 8373a000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8378a000 8379a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8379a000 837a9280   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:16 2006 (4549B274)
837da000 837db700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 30 21:19:54 2007 (46D76CBA)
837f0000 837f1380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
8ac05000 8ac1d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8ac1d000 8ac2b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
8ac2b000 8ac35000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
8ac35000 8ac44000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8ac44000 8ac53000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
8ac62000 8ac71000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8ad25000 8ad30000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8ad70000 8ad79000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8ad79000 8ad82000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 22:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
8ad8b000 8ad94000   NBvEdge  NBvEdge.sys  Wed Jun 06 14:59:50 2007 (46670426)
8ad94000 8ad9d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8ad9d000 8ada53e0   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 13:47:52 2007 (469BAF48)
8ada6000 8adaf000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8adca000 8add3000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:26 2006 (4549B332)
8adf7000 8ae00000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:10 2006 (4549B322)
8b106000 8b10c9c0   mferkdk  mferkdk.sys  Mon Jul 16 13:46:54 2007 (469BAF0E)
8b206000 8b210000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8b210000 8b21b000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
8b21b000 8b228000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
8b228000 8b2c5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 21:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
8b2c5000 8b387000   nvm60x32 nvm60x32.sys Sat Oct 07 00:30:59 2006 (45272D83)
8b387000 8b399000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 14:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
8b399000 8b3a6080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:12 2006 (4549B270)
8b3a7000 8b3c3000   nbv834x  nbv834x.sys  Wed Jun 06 14:59:55 2007 (4667042B)
8b3c3000 8b400000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 30 21:20:03 2007 (46D76CC3)
8b400000 8b417000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8b417000 8b422000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8b422000 8b44d000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8b4ad000 8b4c5000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8b4c5000 8b4df000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8b4df000 8bbfff80   nvlddmkm [color=#ffffcc]nvlddmkm.sys[/color] Thu Apr 26 21:00:34 2007 (46314B32)
8be03000 8be0e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8be0e000 8be1a000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8be1a000 8be24000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys unavailable (00000000)
8bf34000 8bf68000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Aug 30 21:20:18 2007 (46D76CD2)
8bf68000 8bf72000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8bf72000 8bf9c000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8bf9c000 8bfa7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8bfa7000 8bfb2000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8bfb2000 8bfbf000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8bfbf000 8bfd2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8bfd2000 8bff5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8bff5000 8c000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 21:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
8c001000 8c00f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8c00f000 8c01d000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8c01d000 8c042000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8c042000 8c06f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8c06f000 8c1ffa40   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Nov 08 06:04:28 2006 (4551B9BC)
8ca01000 8ca33000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
8ca33000 8ca47000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8ca47000 8ca59000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:04 2006 (4549B31C)
8ca59000 8ca6e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8ca6e000 8ca95000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Fri Jul 13 10:21:09 2007 (46978A55)
8ca95000 8caae000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8caae000 8cb7f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:31 2006 (4549B337)
8cb9f000 8cbc0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8d247000 8d282000   udfs     udfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8d282000 8d299000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:20:08 2007 (46D76CC8)
8d304000 8d31b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8d31b000 8d34a800   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Mon Jul 16 13:43:16 2007 (469BAE34)
8d34b000 8d355000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
8d355000 8d390000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8d390000 8d3a3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 21:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
8d3a3000 8d3b9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 21:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8d3b9000 8d400000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
8d49a000 8d4a4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8d526000 8d530000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8d53d000 8d54a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
8d54a000 8d557000   dump_nvstor dump_nvstor.sys Sat Dec 23 11:07:25 2006 (458D543D)
8fc00000 8fdff000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 28 21:52:35 2007 (46D4D163)
93550000 9355b000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
98d01000 98d1c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
99000000 99009000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
99010000 9901e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 02 22:08:39 2007 (4689AFA7)
99020000 9906c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Nov 02 04:38:18 2006 (4549AE7A)
9b01f000 9b032000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
9b072000 9b100000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
9b620000 9b634000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
9b634000 9b64f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:43 2006 (4549ACEF)
9b6a7000 9b70d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
9c40b000 9c41cb80   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 13:45:58 2007 (469BAED6)
9c47f000 9c4cb000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:55 2006 (4549ACFB)
9c4cb000 9c4ef000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:46 2006 (4549ACF2)
9c4ef000 9c501000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:16 2006 (4549ACD4)
9c501000 9c53a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:25 2006 (4549ACDD)
9c53a000 9c558000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:20 2006 (4549ACD8)
9c558000 9c577000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
9c5b7000 9c5d0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
a0605000 a06e3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
__________________________________________________________________________________
3
Mini121407-01.dmp
81d315b0
81d315b0

_______________________________________________________________________________________
4
Mini020708-01.dmp  mfehidk.sys

8aa10000 8aa1a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8aa1a000 8aa34000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8aa34000 8aa3f000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
8aa3f000 8aa4c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
8aa4c000 8aa5e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 14:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
8aa5e000 8aa6b080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:12 2006 (4549B270)
8aa4022f to 820d8681
4 END_____________________________________________________________________

Mini050508-01.dmp  BugCheck C2, {7, 113d, 200077, 9f5501f0}
807a2000 807e2000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
807e2000 80800000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Oct 23 21:45:00 2007 (471EA39C)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
82805000 8280e000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8280e000 8281f000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8281f000 82855000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 22:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
82855000 828bf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
_________________________________

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 821315ac
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 821117e0
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvstor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvstor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CI.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CI.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mferkdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mferkdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for parvdm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for parvdm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nbv834x.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nbv834x.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NBvEdge.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NBvEdge.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfesmfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfesmfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvm60x32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvm60x32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Mpfp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Mpfp.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dump_nvstor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dump_nvstor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for spsys.sys -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 821315ac
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 821117e0
807a2000 807e2000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
807e2000 80800000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Oct 23 21:45:00 2007 (471EA39C)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
82805000 8280e000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8280e000 8281f000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8281f000 82855000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 22:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
82855000 828bf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvstor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvstor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CI.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CI.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mferkdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mferkdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for parvdm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for parvdm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nbv834x.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nbv834x.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NBvEdge.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NBvEdge.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfesmfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfesmfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvm60x32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvm60x32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Mpfp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Mpfp.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dump_nvstor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dump_nvstor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for spsys.sys -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82131

[/color][/font][/size]
```


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

It is very strange, I'm not quite sure what to say. I don't know how I started using this admin account. My PC was not set to make me provide user names and passwords to loggon. Because there was no password for the hidden admin account, it would just loggon automatically.. without me realizing it was this hidden admin account and not the account i created. I'm still unclear how the hidden admin account was activated in the first place..

I was able to install that Vista update that I described in my last post failed to install. Now I seem to have run into another problem, when I log off the admin account and log onto my other account, nothing seems to load.. I just have my cursor and a black screen. Something must be wrong with explorer.

I don't seem to have this problem when running in safe mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940765


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

So, I've been able to update Windows, most notably with SP1. That seemed to give me a lot more system stability. I've resolved the issues surrounding my personal admin account. I can use it with out problems.

I still an unable to collect any kind of system information..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rio. . .

Good to hear of the progress thus far. 

I have been going over the Event Logs from a week+ ago and am seeing some troublesome entries. Before going into all of that - I know of the stride that you have made here, and many/all of what I have found may be gone... so I'd like to get the CURRENT Event Logs from you. To make it easier, just include the logs with a file size of 1M bytes or more - or send all 56 of them and I'll sort through them. Your choice... OK??

Bye for now. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------



## Rio (May 5, 2008)

Any progress? Any more info you may need from me?


----------

